# whats the most you spent on snowboarding equipment?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Wish I could share, if I have to spend, I would have spent my sideline earnings ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

i spend around 400 in the summer time for $700-750 set up, about every other year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

@ the begining of the season last year I got a brand new costom X deck for $350. It's good to have friends with proforms :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

i spent 300 for boots and bindings yeasterday


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

*i am new here.*

it was still hot in CA, remember last year this time lake tahoe resorts were already open for businesses. hi all, i am new to this group, hope to learn some tricks from you guys_snowboarding...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

The most i spent was last year..close to 800 bucks for EVERYTHING...someone decided to break into my house and steal all my snowboarding stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Just under $700


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

DaisyCutter said:


> Just under $700


what board is that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

It's a Nitro 163cm board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

DaisyCutter said:


> It's a Nitro 163cm board.


i love the graphic on the top of that :thumbsup:


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

all together i spent just shy of $700

heres my atomic:










the arsenals:










and the ions:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet pic on that atomic


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> Sweet pic on that atomic


i buy my board based on performance.......not on graphics
thats why they make stickers, so people can cover up top sheets they don't like, for example, mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> i buy my board based on performance.......not on graphics
> thats why they make stickers, so people can cover up top sheets they don't like, for example, mine


haha i know that...but i'm just sayin...i've been boarding a lot longer than you so i think i know


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> The most i spent was last year..close to 800 bucks for EVERYTHING...someone decided to break into my house and steal all my snowboarding stuff


Thats when you get offsite security cameras and a home/security shotgun... they have the make my day law in colorado


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

About $2500-3000 Aud...

Wen't nuts


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

When I first started snowboarding I didn't spending anything. But when I got back into this year I spent about $200 to get into it. Mid year i exploded and I probably spent about a grand but I replaced everything that I had.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

1000s and 1000s of dollars on a single piece - then again she is my girlfriend (and might resent being called equipment  )


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

I just realized I've already spent about $1500 on gear (not including the Epic Local Pass) in the past month, and still need to get a new shell. I did get a full on new setup, and probably would've spent about twice if everything wasn't on sale. I should probably cool out for a bit until the season starts, shit adds up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did no one realize this is like the oldest thread ever to be resurrected?


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I've already bought 2012 Rome 390 Boss bindings and Nike Kaiju boots, totaling about $275 (both great deals). And tomorrow I'll be picking up the 2013 NS Proto CT at a local shop that will cost me $600 after tax. That makes $875 so far and I still need to buy new goggles (cheapest smith ones won't cut it anymore), new snowboard pants, and the $419 Copper/Winter Park season pass. Fuck...

P.S. Kushman, I'm in Parker too.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did no one realize this is like the oldest thread ever to be resurrected?


Fuck it, it's killing more time until I can go get drunk.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did no one realize this is like the oldest thread ever to be resurrected?


Beats having 100000x threads about the same thing, why start new? :dunno:


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

Fruman said:


> I've already bought 2012 Rome 390 Boss bindings and Nike Kaiju boots, totaling about $275 (both great deals). And tomorrow I'll be picking up the 2013 NS Proto CT at a local shop that will cost me $600 after tax. That makes $875 so far and I still need to buy new goggles (cheapest smith ones won't cut it anymore), new snowboard pants, and the $419 Copper/Winter Park season pass. Fuck...
> 
> P.S. Kushman, I'm in Parker too.


I take it you got the email blast from 720 yesterday about the NS boards?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nordica-k2 said:


> Beats having 100000x threads about the same thing, why start new? :dunno:


Your name is a ski boot company you are not allowed to speak.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

lol! resurrected thread is mainstream


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

kushman said:


> I take it you got the email blast from 720 yesterday about the NS boards?


Sure did, I'm going to buy the 152 Proto CT tomorrow.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

before last season, I dropped 2200.00 on a complete new set up.

Neversummer 158SL, Flow frx-nxt bindings, salomon f22 boots, Oakle gore tex pants, patagonia shell, P.o.d receptor bug audio helmet, contour GPS, epic pass. Hard shell board flight case.

even with the lousy winter, the new gear was worth every dollar I spent.

IS it SNOWING YET!! I have been jonesing to ride since I got on the plane back to Indiana in March!!


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

Fruman said:


> Sure did, I'm going to buy the 152 Proto CT tomorrow.


Nice. I was thinking about stopping by there on Saturday to take a look at the new NS line up. Hopefully they'll still have a few left in stock by then.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I like getting a new board every year or every other if I can. Last year I needed new binding also so last year I spent
$340 on a year before model Ride Kink
$240 on a set of Ride Capo bindings
$50 on a new set on pants on Oakley Vault
$70 on a new jacket on Oakley Vault
$50+ some little miscellaneous stuff

So around $750+ but spread out over the course of the winter.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

the oakely vault @ Mason, Oh is where my pants came from... LOL Small world.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

2 adults, 5 kids, 7 boards and throw in some skis for good measure.

A fucking boat load!!!


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Little over $1,000 last season including pass, how the fuck did i do that??? I'm broke....maybe thats why? :dunno:


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Around $2000 or so not including season pass.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Going bc is frickin spendy.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

(Holy crap 5 years!)
Well I dropped about $450 on boots, jacket, pants, googles, gortex mitts..... then I camped out for a pro sale (a tag sale a bunch of pros get together for to get rid of a bunch of their free gear from last season) and now regret buying things early.

I dropped another $500 and this is how far my 5 hundo got me 








I was able to snag a Burton Nug for $18. Gabi was just stoked to hand it off to someone who loved to ride like she did. (A lib for $130, Forum Craft $80)

still need some more items but hopefully don't think it's going to cost me as much as it would in other circumstances. What better things to blow your money on anyway. Unless you're smart enough to get around the money part.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy buujeeezuss this thread is old!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

All in all, quite a bit. For a single season around $1,700. I bought new everything including a season pass.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

haha This year Ive spent nada. Great having ins with everyone. All Im spending is gas to drive down the street.


----------

